# Window not dropping when i open the door...



## calvinr (Nov 8, 2015)

Does anyone know what would stop this from happening? It was working fine, I sent it to get tinted, and now it doesn't work. It still works on the passenger side, but not the drivers side. It's not the end of the world, but it's a little annoying. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!
Will post a picture of it when it's a nice day, I'm really happy with how it looks now.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have you tried doing a window reset ?


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

Does the interior light come on when you open the door ?. The microswitch on the door lock that detects when the door is opened is a common failure. replaced both of them on mine and had issues on my Passat with these as well.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152209971656?
If the microswitch is duff the car will relock itself after you unlock it because it doesn't see the door open.


----------



## calvinr (Nov 8, 2015)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Have you tried doing a window reset ?


How does one try this?


----------



## calvinr (Nov 8, 2015)

desertstorm said:


> Does the interior light come on when you open the door ?. The microswitch on the door lock that detects when the door is opened is a common failure. replaced both of them on mine and had issues on my Passat with these as well.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152209971656?
> If the microswitch is duff the car will relock itself after you unlock it because it doesn't see the door open.


I'll pay attention next time i'm in it. Pretty sure it does though, hadn't noticed it not being normal, other than the window not dropping.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

calvinr said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried doing a window reset ?
> ...


Hi, More than likely the microswitch, but try a window reset first.
Normal procedure is Door open, Ign on, engine running is better as battery at full volts.
Window all the way down, holding switch. Window all the way up, holding switch. Release switch, hold up again for 5 seconds.
Repeat more than once.
Hoggy.


----------



## calvinr (Nov 8, 2015)

Hoggy said:


> calvinr said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Thanks for this, sadly it didn't help, so guess it's the microswitch.
If i buy a replacement, where would i find the microswitch on the car to replace it?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

calvinr said:


> Thanks for this, sadly it didn't help, so guess it's the microswitch.
> If i buy a replacement, where would i find the microswitch on the car to replace it?


Hi, It's in the lock assembly, plenty of info do a search.
Hoggy.


----------



## thomp1983 (Nov 5, 2016)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=179803

That thread covers it, takes about 30 minutes at a steady pace if your repairing it, if just swapping the microswitch out then it will be quicker


----------



## tt92103 (Jun 4, 2015)

THANK YOU for this thread!! I have had this annoying problem for a couple weeks, where I get in my car and sit for a few minutes and text or read my phone or whatever, and then my doors lock, and then shortly afterwards my horn alarm goes off. It is the microswitch! Also my light wasn't turning on when I open the door. I didn't even notice yet that my window doesn't drop when I open the door.
Ordering the part now on Ebay...

There is no way I could own this car without this forum and all of you guys having fixes for every problem the TT has!


----------



## desertstorm (Apr 25, 2017)

It's very likely to be the microswitch that is faulty. If you unlock the car and just leave it then it will lock itself again automatically after about 45 seconds and set the alarm . This is part of the security package as it is assumed you have accidentally opened the car . When the microswitches fail the car has no way to know that you have got in and so locks the door and arms the alarm.
The microswitches are handed so make sure you get the right part . The one I linked above is for the drivers door. The replacement items that come are improved over the original items as they have a metal slider that sits on top of the "button", if they had been made this way in the first place they probably wouldn't fail.


----------



## Finglethebear (6 mo ago)

Anyone got an up to date link for these parts?
Getting page not found for them all


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Finglethebear said:


> Anyone got an up to date link for these parts?
> Getting page not found for them all





3BD998786 - Google Search


Mac.


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

You are better of fitting a new lock, i have this one and it's been no problem for 2 year AUDI TT ROADSTER CABRIO MK1 FRONT RIGHT DRIVER SIDE CENTRAL DOOR LOCK ACTUATOR | eBay
It says roadster but the coupe is the same, just check number of plug pins (9 pins)


----------

